# Haywood county now a sanctuary



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

County commission passed a Constitution sanctuary ordinance, finally some backbone


----------



## klausflorida (May 24, 2021)

What are the rules for backyard target practice in Haywood County. I'am new to the area and couldn't find a lot about the local rules and regulations.


----------

